# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Mx Vs Atv Reflex (2010/eng/repack От R.g Recoding)

## HAKER

Игра продолжает и развивает игровую серию, хорошо знакомую всем поклонникам экстремальных виртуальных гонок. В новом эпизоде гонщиков ждет реалистичная физика, трассы, меняющиеся в реальном времени, и новая система управления, которая позволяет выполнять поистине смертельные трюки. 
За физику отвечает технология Rhythm Racing 2.0, благодаря которой транспортные средства подскакивают на кочках и срываются в занос максимально правдоподобно, а вылетевший из седла мотоциклист падает и кувыркается совсем как настоящий.

При этом каждый пройденный по трэку круг ощутимо меняет дорожное покрытие. Квадроциклы, мотоциклы, джипы и другие вездеходы буквально вспахивают шинами мягкий податливый грунт, оставляя позади себя колею — почва деформируется в реальном времени. Чтобы удержаться в седле и первым приехать на финиш, от гонщика требуется все его мастерство и умение. В MX vs. ATV Reflex реализована новая система управления, когда игрок руководит своим вездеходом и водителем по отдельности. Это позволяет выполнять сумасшедшие трюки и буквально на рефлекторном уровне удерживать спортсмена в седле в критических ситуациях. С чем бы ни столкнулись отчаянные сорвиголовы — со стремительными реками, болотной топью или песчаными дюнами, они смогут преодолеть все преграды. Главное — верить в себя и крепче держаться за руль.

_Системные требования к игре "MX vs ATV Reflex":_ 
*Система:* Windows XP / Vista / Seven 
*Процессор:* Pentium IV 3.4 Ghz 
*Оперативная память:* 1 Gb 
*Видео-карта:* 256 Mb 
*Аудио-карта:* Звуковое устройство, совместимое с DirectX 9.0с 
*Жесткий диск:* 8 Gb

_Информация об игре "MX vs ATV Reflex":_
*Год выпуска:* 2010 
*Жанр:* Arcade / Racing (Motorcycles) / 3D 
*Разработчик:* Rainbow Studios 
*Издатель:* THQ 
*Платформа:* PC 
*Тип издания:* RePack 
*Язык интерфейса:* Английский
*Язык озвучки:* Английский
*Таблэтка:* Не требуется
*Размер:* 2,63 GB


_Скачать:_
_Скачать с ShareFlare_
_Скачать с Vip-File_
_Скачать с Bitoman_
_Скачать с Turbobit_

----------

